# morto di fica



## ulissess

morto di fica

ciao vorrei tradurre questa frase, letteralmente si scrive 'pussy death' o 'without cunt' o 'without pussy' . c'è un modo di dire in americano/inglese per dire questa frase? grazie mille (è curiosità personale)


----------



## entrapta

Cosa? Magari spiegaci il concetto più chiaramente perché i tentativi di traduzione non vogliono dire granché..... Penso che tu voglia dire affamato.... in senso sessuale.... (ma come ti è venuta?)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a te, 


ulissess said:


> *C*iao vorrei tradurre questa frase, letteralmente si scrive 'pussy death' o 'without cunt' o 'without pussy' . *C*'è un modo di dire in americano/inglese per dire questa frase? *G*razie mille (è curiosità personale)


Curiosità generale: che vuoi dire in italiano?


----------



## ulissess

Nel senso... quando una persona non c'ha una compagna per tanto tempo.. viene definito come 'sfigato' oppure 'morto di f...' . Volevo sapere se esisteva un modo di dire in inglese/americano, grazie  !


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ah okay, perché morto di fica non l'avevo proprio mai sentito.


----------



## ulissess

Hehehehe, si.. è un modo di dire che diciamo qui! Ero curioso di sapere se lo dicevano anche in altri paesi fuori dall'italia!


----------



## Pratolini

Si dice: sex-starved.  Ed in inglese si può applicare ad ambedue i sessi.


----------



## Odysseus54

ulissess said:


> Hehehehe, si.. è un modo di dire che diciamo qui! Ero curioso di sapere se lo dicevano anche in altri paesi fuori dall'italia!




"Qui", dove, o quasi omonimo ?


----------



## ulissess

'Qui' a Roma, nella mia zona.. Grazie Pratolini


----------



## Pratolini

> quando una persona non c'ha una compagna per tanto tempo


Ma in italiano, parlando in modo grammaticalmente corretto, si può dire compagna?  Non si dovrebbe dire compagno femminile?


----------



## Blechi

ulissess said:


> Hehehehe, si.. è un modo di dire che diciamo qui! Ero curioso di sapere se lo dicevano anche in altri paesi fuori dall'italia!


 
Intanto hai già scoperto che non si dice neanche in altri paesi fuori ... dal tuo!


----------



## Blechi

Pratolini said:


> Ma in italiano, parlando in modo grammaticalmente corretto, si può dire compagna? Non si dovrebbe dire compagno femminile?


 


Credevo stessi per scrivere "Ma in italiano, parlando in modo grammaticalmente corretto, non si dovrebbe dire "ha" invece di c'ha"?


----------



## ulissess

Blechi said:


> Intanto hai già scoperto che non si dice neanche in altri paesi fuori ... dal tuo!  (E intendo dire che in nessun paese del Veneto, in nessun paese del Friuli, in nessun paese del Piemonte, in nessun paese della Lombardia, in nessun paese del Lazio ecc. sì è mai sentito!)




mi dispiace per te allora  vuol dire che non sei più un ragazzo!



Pratolini said:


> Ma in italiano, parlando in modo  grammaticalmente corretto, si può dire compagna?  Non si dovrebbe dire  compagno femminile?


Non ho capito.


----------



## entrapta

Be' ragazzi o meno mi pare ci sia poco da vantarsi per questo linguaggio scurrile. @ Pratolini no way  that way it sounds like some kind of trans-gender thing.


----------



## ulissess

entrapta said:


> Be' ragazzi o meno mi pare ci sia poco da vantarsi per questo linguaggio scurrile.



Ma infatti c'avevo messo i puntini.. sono i moderatori che hanno modificato il thread. Mah........


----------



## elena73

ulissess said:


> mi dispiace per te allora  vuol dire che non sei più un ragazzo!



Anche dalle mie parti non si dice, si dice (linguaggio ovviamente molto colloquiale): 'Luca è veramente affamato', 
oppure 
'No, dai! Ci ha provato ANCHE con Sara?' 'Sì, ma è noto che lui ha parecchia fame!!'. 

Morto di fica  è la prima volta che lo sento dire.

Sex-starved rende proprio l'idea comunque (in modo leggermente più 'drammatico'  rispetto all'italiano 'essere affamato').


----------



## danalto

ulissess said:


> 'Qui' a Roma, nella mia zona.. Grazie Pratolini



Anche io non l'ho mai sentito. E sono di Roma.


----------



## Sibilla Vane

Come sopra... sono di Roma e non ho mai sentito questo gergo...


----------



## danalto

Sibilla Vane said:


> Come sopra... sono di Roma e non ho mai sentito questo gergo...



Non solo, è strano, ma in effetti si sarebbe dovuto capire subito, visto che è la fotocopia di *morto di fame*. Invece, per quanto mi riguarda, "non arriva"...


----------



## cicciocello67

Beh io sono di Cremona (Lombardia) e non sono neanche più un ragazzino, ma dalle mie parti si dice e come (sia in italiano che in dialetto, ma sempre con la *g* però). Morto di fame si addice di più ad uno squattrinato...


----------



## elena73

Credo che Danalto intendesse il tipo di costruzione: morto di XY. 
'Morto di fame': sì, è associato al 'vil' danaro.
Danalto sono d'accordo con te 'non arriva', anch'io ho devuto leggere la spiegazione per essere sicura del significato.


----------



## cicciocello67

Morto di fame = molto desideroso di mangiare, perchè non ha soldi...
Morto di sonno = molto desideroso di dormire, perchè ha del sonno arretrato...
Morto di f... = molto desideroso di ... perchè è tanto che non...

Come costruzione mi sembra che vada o no?



elena73 said:


> Credo che Danalto intendesse il tipo di costruzione: morto di XY.
> 'Morto di fame': sì, è associato al 'vil' danaro.
> Danalto sono d'accordo con te 'non arriva', anch'io ho devuto leggere la spiegazione per essere sicura del significato.


----------



## danalto

cicciocello67 said:


> Morto di fame si addice di più ad uno squattrinato...



Ovvio che si! Pensavo si capisse...


----------



## nm83

> Nel senso... quando una persona non c'ha una compagna per tanto tempo.. viene definito come 'sfigato' oppure 'morto di f...' . Volevo sapere se esisteva un modo di dire in inglese/americano, grazie  !


 
Esattamente come ha detto Pratolini prima, "sex starved" è l'espressione corrispondente in inglese per la definizione suddetto.

Saluti


----------



## elena73

cicciocello67 said:


> Morto di fame = molto desideroso di mangiare, perchè non ha soldi...
> Morto di sonno = molto desideroso di dormire, perchè ha del sonno arretrato...
> Morto di f... = molto desideroso di ... perchè è tanto che non...
> 
> Come costruzione mi sembra che vada o no?



Sì, la costruzione è la stessa, però il senso anch'io non l'avevo capito (ho letto subito cosa voleva dire). E' un uso probabilmente regionale, mi pare di capire. 

Ti faccio un esempio... 10 minuti fa, in macchina, l'ho chiesto a mio marito (sì ok, l'ho usato un po' come cavia..). Riporto il dialogo fedelmente: 

Io: Senti, ma se io ti dico 'morto di fica'  tu che capisci, cosa vuol dire?
LUI: Boh, che ne so. Secondo me vuol dire: uno che è morto di infarto mentre scopava. 

Ovviamente sono MORTA dal ridere.


----------



## arthurlee

Blechi said:


> Credevo stessi per scrivere "Ma in italiano, parlando in modo grammaticalmente corretto, non si dovrebbe dire "ha"  invece di c'ha"?


As to "_morto di f..._": never heard of it, and you'll only get a mere 1400 results on Google. 
Anyway - just to keep it coarse - an alternative translation could be "_horny as a motherfucker_": both as vulgar and unusual as the Italian phrase.


----------



## entrapta

E' chiaro che non è assolutamente immediato. Anche perché morto di fame (avido /avaro) non funziona in quella direzione. E' come se dovessimo dire "morto per la mancanza di f...!" <- volendo sottolineare la "sex starvation" anche con un po' di commiserazione o disapprovazione. Al contrario ulysses ci ha spiegato che non ha nemmeno questa sfumatura ma è semplicemente uno che va in bianco da molto e che è preso di mira dai suoi simpatici amici... Quindi forse "sex-deprived"?


----------



## nm83

arthurlee said:


> As to "_morto di f..._": never heard of it, and you'll only get a mere 1400 results on Google.
> Anyway - just to keep it coarse - an alternative translation could be "_horny as a motherfucker_": both as vulgar and unusual as the Italian phrase.


 
Hahaha...yes you can use that one too!


----------



## Robbob

Salve a tutti. 

Quest'espressione si usa spesso dalle mie parti (Piemonte) quindi sembra che sia usata solo nel nord-ovest (anche da me variante in g). 

Comunque l'espressione si riferisce a chi è in bianco appunto, ma è anche disposto a "rivalutare" l'aspetto di persone che considerava brutte quando era in condizione normale.

Secondo me in inglese wanker o tosser rendono l'idea.


----------



## Teerex51

Mai sentita a Milano (nè con la "c" nè con la "g") e anche qui siamo nel Nord-Ovest.



> Secondo me in inglese wanker  o  tosser rendono l'idea.



Solo se l'idea è quella di essere un coglione  Raramente i due termini si usano per indicare l'_azione alternativa_ dalla quale hanno origine.

_He locked himself out of his flat. What a wanker!_

Da quanto mi sembra di capire, il "morto" in questione è una persona afflitta da fame atavica. _Sex starved_, per quanto sia un'espressione asettica, è a mio avviso quella che rende meglio l'idea. 

Una variante più colorita sarebbe _pussy starved _


----------



## Odysseus54

cicciocello67 said:


> Morto di fame = molto desideroso di mangiare, perchè non ha soldi...
> Morto di sonno = molto desideroso di dormire, perchè ha del sonno arretrato...
> Morto di f... = molto desideroso di ... perchè è tanto che non...
> 
> Come costruzione mi sembra che vada o no?




Ma direi di no.  "Fame" e "sonno" significano mancanza rispettivamente di cibo e di riposo/sonno ( "sonno" ha due significati : il dormire e la stanchezza ) .

L'espressione "morire di fica" invece prende l'oggetto del desiderio e lo utilizza come se indicasse "mancanza di".

E' come dire "morire di una dormita", "morire di un piatto di pastasciutta" ecc ecc. , bisogna guardare molta televisione per imparare a parlare cosi'.


Comunque - "sex starved" e' effettivamente l'unica, mi pare.  O, se il contesto e' gia' chiaro, anche solo "starving".


"Did he really make a move on Pamela ? "  " Yup ! "   " Jeez, he's gotta be starving ! "


----------



## danalto

Odysseus54 said:


> E' come dire "morire di una dormita", "morire di un piatto di pastasciutta" ecc ecc. , bisogna guardare molta televisione per imparare a parlare cosi'.


A questo punto anche per me l'unica è davvero *"sex starved"*.


----------



## entrapta

@Odysseus: fermo restando che siamo d'accordo su sex-starved e che questo è un "idiom" senza alcun senso oltre che brutto, mi pare di ricordare da uno dei primi post che il significato non fosse nemmeno quello assimilabile a "morto di fame" dove questo indica una privazione e il conseguente desiderio di colmarla... ma mi pare si dicesse che significa solo che il soggetto è da lungo in stato di "astinenza", una specie di "privo di *" il che ovviamente ha ancora meno senso... PS sono anche convinto che stiamo sprecando troppo tempo su questa cosa ma per una strana forma di masochismo continuo a seguire la discussione.


----------



## Teerex51

entrapta said:


> PS sono anche convinto che stiamo sprecando troppo tempo su questa cosa ma per una strana forma di masochismo continuo a seguire la discussione.



That's two of us already  Must be the magic word...


----------



## Odysseus54

These "f-word" discussions are a way to decombust.

They should introduce them in school - better than putting frogs or condoms smeared with egg white in the teacher's purse.


----------



## cicciocello67

Odysseus54 said:


> Ma direi di no. "Fame" e "sonno" significano mancanza rispettivamente di cibo e di riposo/sonno ( "sonno" ha due significati : il dormire e la stanchezza ) .
> 
> L'espressione "morire di fica" invece prende l'oggetto del desiderio e lo utilizza come se indicasse "mancanza di". ...ed è proprio questo il significato...
> 
> E' come dire "morire di una dormita", "morire di un piatto di pastasciutta" ecc ecc. , bisogna guardare molta televisione per imparare a parlare cosi'. ... questa invecie non l'ho proprio capita...


----------



## entrapta

A' ciccio....vuole dire che la f* di per se non è considerata perniciosa come la fame o il sonno (può dipendere dai punti di vista) è per questo che a livello di logica zoppica...ma perché devo fare questi discorsi?


----------



## ulissess

Blechi said:


> Tornando a bomba: la tua frase non sembra molto coerente al resto della lingua italiana. Infatti _morire di f..._ immagino (nonostante l'età) significa che di f... non ce n'è neanche un po', mentre
> 
> _si muore di_ (troppa) _fame_
> _si muore di_ (troppa) _noia _
> 
> ecc. ecc. ecc.


 
Eh? Non riesco a capire perchè scervellarsi su questa frase.. E' un'espressione che si dice, ironicamente, quando un ragazzo/a sta in 'astinenza' da un po' di tempo. Bah......


----------



## cicciocello67

Difatti è quello che dico anch'io... è un'espressione idiomatica, slang, chiamatela come vi pare ed è logico che vista nel contesto grammaticale della lingua italiana ha poco senso! D'altra parte non ci sono anche in inglese espressioni che tradotte letteralmente non hanno senso?
Un'altro esempio?
Dalle mie parti quando sei in una situazione incasinata e non sai da che parte prenderla si dice "mi scoppia la faccia".
E' logico che se la dico ad uno straniero mi prende per scemo, perchè in italiano corretto non ha senso...
Ma sicuramente qualsiasi popolo ha un'espressione simile per dire la stessa cosa, ed è quello che ulissess voleva sapere, tutto quì, o no?
Era così complicato? Non mi sembra... 



ulissess said:


> Eh? Non riesco a capire perchè scervellarsi su questa frase.. E' un'espressione che si dice, ironicamente, quando un ragazzo/a sta in 'astinenza' da un po' di tempo. Bah......


----------



## Blackman

Bel thread. Anche a me non sembra così complicato, lo slang produce modi di dire ben più assurdi e meno curati sotto l'aspetto grammaticale. Per essere sincero, di primo acchito, mi ha fatto pensare a qualcuno che va matto per la f., che non pensa ad altro, ma che riesce anche a raggiungerla. Più addicted che starved.


----------



## bis

arthurlee said:


> As to "_morto di f..._": never heard of it, and you'll only get a mere 1400 results on Google.
> Anyway - just to keep it coarse - an alternative translation could be "_horny as a motherfucker_": both as vulgar and unusual as the Italian phrase.


Hi arthurlee
I believe horny as a motherfucker means that someone is extremely turned on by a person but that doesn't suggest being a loser trying to get with any girl just to have one. Pussy starved is the best option in my opinion.


----------



## Blechi

Ho fatto un giro ... mio figlio di 17 anni, romano "de Roma", non lo ha mai sentito. Però, in un tentativo estremo di giustificare un suo coetaneo,  dice che magari dipende dalla zona ...

E scusa se insisto, ma *io c'ho tu c'hai egli c'ha * ... NON sono corretti. 
Le forme corrette sono *io ho, tu hai, egli ha* ... 

Pensa agli stranieri che leggono queste discussioni e così capirai perché teniamo alla forma ...


----------



## rrose17

I don't know if there's one particular expression but maybe _pussy/sex deprived_.


----------



## johngiovanni

He's a  pussy lacker.  He's  cunt deprived.  I think the term "vaginally challenged" has too wide a range of meanings to be used in this context.
(I think this is the first time I have used the "warning" exclamation mark!)


----------

